
I have become interested in Tacit Knowledge – any thoughts or advice? - banmeagaindan2
Hello<p>I&#x27;ve become fascinated with Tacit Knowledge. It seems to lie at the heart of so many of the things HN readers are interested in. Artificial intelligence, augmented reality, moravec&#x27;s paradox, skepticism of schooling, learning and so many other topics.<p>Does anybody else feel that way? Do there exist communities who talk about tacit knowledge?<p>Is anybody attempting to build a CYC-like project to collect and understand what a philosopher called the Tacit Dimension?<p>Any contributing thoughts welcome.
======
vo2maxer
These two links may be useful: [1]
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/00187267166610...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0018726716661040)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17574422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17574422)

~~~
banmeagaindan2
Thanks for the readings.

Tacit knowledge seems underrated - in the past the culture had a high regard
for craft - I have this 19th century coffee mill called a Spong and it is a
thing of strange beauty - part machine part artwork. I cannot imagine it being
drawn in a CAD program today even though it was a mass market good - and my
sense is that we now live in a world where Tacit Knowledge is drying up. HN
readers often critique education and I've this speculation that maybe if you
don't perform physical labour that this one day undermines your intellectual
development.

It seems obvious and true in my experience that if you only perform physical
work and shun most learning that this would stunt your thinking. If this goes
both ways - then mostly performing cognitive labour and perfunctory physical
action like at best going to the gym could stunt your thinking in some not
obvious way. There is zero discovery when you're on the Stairmaster 6000 but
if you were moving a potter's wheel or framing a shed there must be higher
quality brain activation.

